# identify micro usb connector



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can any of you guys help me find a place to buy this connector? It is off an HP Chromebook 11" G1. I noticed it looks to say T372 on top, but I had no luck finding anything resembling this connector.


----------

